# Bikeability Training



## Puddles (15 Jan 2014)

The school where the eldest small person attends does not do Bikeability until they are in year 5/6 so as he is in Year 3 (8 yrs old) that is quite a wait and I would like him to get some training before hand, I have found a local instructor who does a bikeability 1 & 2 combined for £50

He has already had maintenance lessons from our lovely mobile bike man so he can do the "M" check, change a tyre, check his bike over, pressure etc etc.

We cycle lots, not long rides but daily to school and back and then here there and shops, parks etc at weekends.

The reason for going the instructor route is because, as a lot of parents realise, he will listen and take more notice of them teaching him than a family member. I would like him to have a better road awareness and learn the correct way to cycle safely.

Is it a good idea to put him on the double course, or would parents of competent 8 yr old cyclists put them on Bikeability 1 and then wait a while and do Bikeability 2???

I thought if he manages 1 & 2 this year we could look at what 3 entails and possibly plan for that next year??

Thoughts please....


----------



## Dusty Bin (15 Jan 2014)

the other alternative is to get him into a go-ride club, if there's one locally...he will learn all that as a matter of course...


----------



## Puddles (15 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> the other alternative is to get him into a go-ride club, if there's one locally...he will learn all that as a matter of course...




Not one we can get to easily so that is kind of out, I wish it wasn't but it is


----------



## L14M (15 Jan 2014)

Hiya,
Now being 14 i did it in year 6, was free with my school. Bike ability 1 is just stupid, its can you stop? Can you pedal one handed? Can you stand up.. its basically can you ride a bike. It is also stuff like signs etc. That can be achieved in 30 mins if that if its only him! Bike ability 2, its road positioning and that sort of stuff. Because it was a large group of around 30 people and 2 instructors it took a good while to get through. I decided to finish my BA 2 in my own time with an instructor it was free for me! TBH, looking back on it its not all that great. They teach road positioning without the obvious e.g potholes. They also got me into some bad habits like not signaling when changing lanes. Thats why i decided not to do bike ability 3. 

I'd say do BA 1 and 2 but go around with him to make sure he didn't get into bad habits. They became quite bad for me too!


----------



## Puddles (15 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Hiya,
> Now being 14 i did it in year 6, was free with my school. Bike ability 1 is just stupid, its can you stop? Can you pedal one handed? Can you stand up.. its basically can you ride a bike. It is also stuff like signs etc. That can be achieved in 30 mins if that if its only him! Bike ability 2, its road positioning and that sort of stuff. Because it was a large group of around 30 people and 2 instructors it took a good while to get through. I decided to finish my BA 2 in my own time with an instructor it was free for me! TBH, looking back on it its not all that great. They teach road positioning without the obvious e.g potholes. They also got me into some bad habits like not signaling when changing lanes. Thats why i decided not to do bike ability 3.
> 
> I'd say do BA 1 and 2 but go around with him to make sure he didn't get into bad habits. They became quite bad for me too!


Thanks for that that is really helpful


----------



## Redbug (16 Jan 2014)

Hi
I love L14M's reply! Bikeability 1 is just 'Stupid', *if* you can stop, *if* you can pedal one handed, etc. otherwise it is a really good opportunity to practice these skills in a safe and controlled way. There is also loads of stuff that is directly applicable to on-road riding and it's an opportunity for the instructors to assess the trainees to make sure they are capable, and would benefit from, level 2 training. I'm sure your 8 year old small person would enjoy and benefit from level 1 Bikeability - only the most disruptive and difficult trainees don't.

There are 2 reasons that Bikeability schemes target year 5 and 6 for level 2 training, if they tried to do it earlier a significant proportion of the class wouldn't be able to take part as they can't yet ride (or can only just). Secondly some drivers tend to treat physically small and slow child-cyclists as stationary objects in the road with no rights of way. This is frustrating and arguably increases the risk to participants. If your 8 year old is stable on their bike, can get a bit of speed up and isn't easily spooked by traffic then yes level 2 may be suitable for them.

Level 3 is different. Trainees will tackle major road features like roundabouts, traffic lights and multi-lane roads. To do it properly I think you need to be bigger, stronger, and faster than all but the most exceptional 9 year old. I think year 7 (11+ years old) is a reasonable minimum for level 3.

No rider will pick up bad habits by doing the Bikeability programme, they may gain good habits that others (and may be themselves) _think_ are bad. If *you *can you do the level 2 training too, then you can reinforce the training on family rides. You might learn stuff too, after all 'You don't know what you don't know'!

In summary:
Level 1 - yes go for it!
Level 2 - maybe in an easy area, take the advice of the instructor
Level 3 - easy tiger, not quite yet

Redbug -( Dad of an 8 year old who's got her L2 badge, Senior Bikeability instructor and Development officer for one of the UK's largest Bikeability schemes.)


----------



## I like Skol (2 Feb 2014)

I would suggest waiting, there's no rush!

I will also share this little story - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-son-does-bikeability.126997/

The son in the story has been riding to junior school solo for the last 6 months now, he turned 11 in January


----------



## buggi (3 Feb 2014)

I'm an instructor and yes level 1 and 2 together is fine. Level one is basic bike handling skills, stuff they do on the playground. It basically shows the instructor they can stop when needed, and signal, turn corners etc, so the instructor knows they can take them out on the road. Level 2 is minor roads and junctions and the instructor wouldn't do it unless your son passed level 1 which is highly likely. Level 2 covers correct riding position on the road and using primary position when turning in and out of roads. The instructor would then expect him to practice that for some time before attempting level 3 which is major roads and junctions. As a general rule they wouldn't do that with an 8 year old. But level 1 and 2 is fine for an 8 year old.


----------



## L14M (15 Feb 2014)

Since this has become a featured thread I feel that i should answer some comments and explain my own!



Redbug said:


> Hi
> I love L14M's reply! Bikeability 1 is just 'Stupid', *if* you can stop, *if* you can pedal one handed, etc. otherwise it is a really good opportunity to practice these skills in a safe and controlled way. There is also loads of stuff that is directly applicable to on-road riding and it's an opportunity for the instructors to assess the trainees to make sure they are capable, and would benefit from, level 2 training. I'm sure your 8 year old small person would enjoy and benefit from level 1 Bikeability - only the most disruptive and difficult trainees don't.
> No rider will pick up bad habits by doing the Bikeability programme, they may gain good habits that others (and may be themselves) _think_ are bad. If *you *can you do the level 2 training too, then you can reinforce the training on family rides. You might learn stuff too, after all 'You don't know what you don't know'!



All of my comments are of my personal experience and I'm sure its not the same around the country! Infact one of the instructors didn't wear a helmet and recommended it to a class of year 6 pupils!
Bike ability 1 - I understand why it is used, as its very helpful for the instructors I'm sure!
Bike abiility did give me SOME bad habits, but mostly good ones. A few examples of what I was told is: Whenever there is a cycle path use it. Infact this may seem like good advice which it is really but, they needed to say about stupid and dangerous ones - this lead me to always be on the hunt for a cycle path! They gave me the impression that i MUST use this: Screenshot 2014-02-15 at 09.08.54.png



I like Skol said:


> I would suggest waiting, there's no rush!
> 
> I will also share this little story - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-son-does-bikeability.126997/
> 
> The son in the story has been riding to junior school solo for the last 6 months now, he turned 11 in January



Some of the stuff in here shows my point! A good course is dependent on a good instructor. It'll vary with each one!

I'll finally say i'm now a very competent cyclist, cycling a lot of miles and never had an incident!


----------



## buggi (15 Feb 2014)

as on all walks of life I'm sure there are good and bad instructors, just make sure you book one with a good reputation.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (16 Feb 2014)

I'd rather teach my own kids to ride, not some random teacher who hasn't got a clue about riding on congested London roads with potholes and all sorts.


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I'd rather teach my own kids to ride, not some random teacher who hasn't got a clue about riding on congested London roads with potholes and all sorts.


Why do you assume they haven't a clue?


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (16 Feb 2014)

summerdays said:


> Why do you assume they haven't a clue?


Why do you assume they do? bit like assuming the Police Man knows the law, when 90% of them don't, people just assume.


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Why do you assume they do? bit like assuming the Police Man knows the law, when 90% of them don't, people just assume.


If it is a bike ability course then they are qualified instructors, though obviously instructors can vary in their ability. But since last year (?) they now have assessment of their teaching in a sort of Ofsted like manner, I haven't seen anything recently but I did see a report some time last year on it.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Why do you assume they do? bit like assuming the Police Man knows the law, when 90% of them don't, people just assume.


Why do you assume you know better than they do? Have you been assessed to prove your abilities or do you just think you are a good cyclist (remember, most car drivers will say they are well above average ability if asked but we all know this is statistically impossible and experience confirms this!)?


----------



## jack smith (16 Feb 2014)

i remember cycling proficency in mid primary school we learned hand signals ( probably the only useful thing) and apart from that we had to cycle in a straight line go through a cone or two and that was it from what i can remember. what it dosent prepare you for is idiotic drivers.


----------



## buggi (16 Feb 2014)

jack smith said:


> i remember cycling proficency in mid primary school we learned hand signals ( probably the only useful thing) and apart from that we had to cycle in a straight line go through a cone or two and that was it from what i can remember. what it dosent prepare you for is idiotic drivers.


 they go out on the road now.


----------



## User10119 (17 Feb 2014)

One thing that was really helpful for my Eldest was going out on rides with other people. Proper Cyclists, instead of just his mum! Forum (across the road in t'other place) rides and so on. We also did a 50km audax which was a real challenge for him at the time. Unfortunately circumstances have prevented much cycling together for us in the last couple of years, although we're planning to put that right in the summer now that the younger Cub and I have our tandem. The big'un has absolutely zero interest in any kind of club or competitive stuff so that's a non starter for us but riding with the Audax nutters taught him a lot. He did BA 1 and 2 through school and mostly dismissed it as 'just stuff we already do' although he did pay a bit more attention to a different voice about some stuff.


----------



## Andy_R (17 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Since this has become a featured thread I feel that i should answer some comments................I'll finally say i'm now a very competent cyclist, cycling a lot of miles and never had an incident!



Firstly L14M, it's a shame that you got such a poor instructor.....As an Instructor Trainer, if any instructor I taught and mentored ever told a client to always use the cycle path then they would automatically fail their Post Course Assessment and thus fail to achieve full accreditation as an instructor.



TheLondonCyclist said:


> I'd rather teach my own kids to ride, not some random teacher who hasn't got a clue about riding on congested London roads with potholes and all sorts.



All National Standard (aka Bikeability) instructors are trained according to the following standard http://bikeability.dft.gov.uk/download/115, and after 6 months are then assessed (as mentioned above). They are also periodically mentored and have to attend regular CPD (continual professional development) courses. In addition their performance is also independently monitored by Steer Davies Gleave on behalf of the DfT. So they aren't just "random teachers", but are actually highly professional knowledgable people with a proven ability to impart knowledge whilst maintaining a full awareness of localised risk. I wonder if you can make the same claim.


----------



## L14M (17 Feb 2014)

Andy_R said:


> Firstly L14M, it's a shame that you got such a poor instructor.....As an Instructor Trainer, if any instructor I taught and mentored ever told a client to always use the cycle path then they would automatically fail their Post Course Assessment and thus fail to achieve full accreditation as an instructor.



I agree, bearing that this was 4 years ago things may have changed. I also didn't mean to give the impression of every instructor! In fact I rode past a group of people doing bike ability training a few weeks ago. Gave the instructor a nod and got a smile back!


----------



## screenman (19 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Why do you assume they do? bit like assuming the Police Man knows the law, when 90% of them don't, people just assume.



Blimey I did not realise the % was so high.


----------

